# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Öerkesler

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

üERKESLER 
üERKES adı KUZEYBATI KAFKASYA'nın AZAK ve KARADENİZ sahilleri ile, bu sahillere yakın step ve dağlık bölge ahalisine verilmiş adlardan en yaygın olanıdır. (1) 

Fakat muhtelif üERKES kabilelerinin, kendilerini diğer halklardan üstün göstermek için birbirine ADİGE (hemşehri, aynı kabile) dedikleri bilinir. 

üne sürülen tahminlerden birine göre, kuzeyden gelen dolikosefal bir kavim ile, AKDENİZ yöresinden gelen brakisefal bir kavim, KARADENİZ sahillerinde birbirine karışmış; bu karışımdan mezosefal bir halk ortaya çıkmış ve kuzeye doğru yayılmıştır. (şimali Kafkasya mecmuası, Ağustos-Eylül sayısı, 1936) üERKES halkı işte böyle ortaya çıkmıştır, DOLİKOSEFAL'e daha yakındır. 

Hernekadar bu mecmua, bu ifade ile üERKESLER'in "BRAKİSEFAL olan TüRKLER'den farklı bir ırktan geldiğini" öne sürmekteyse de, ilk cümle ile en azından "TüRKLER ile karışmış olduğunu" da kabul etmektedir. 

üERKESLER'in KAFKASYA'ya ne zaman geldikleri tartışmalıdır. Ancak M.ü. 6. asırdan itibaren KARADENİZ'in doğu sahillerine yayıldıkları tahmin edilmektedir. Bir vakitler üERKESLER'in en güçlü kabilesi olan ABAZALAR, M.S.6. Asır'da Bizans'a tabi iken, HAZAR TüRKLERİ'nin yardımı ile 756 yılında bağımsızlık kazandı. Daha sonra GüRCİSTAN bölgesine de hakim oldu. ABAZALAR (ABHAZ), 13. asra kadar bağımsız yaşadılar. 

ABAZALAR'ın bir kolu kuzeyde Don Nehri'ne kadar uzanmışlardı. 11-13. asra ait Rus belgeleri üERKESLER'i "TAMAN TARHANLIĞI'nın komşusu " olarak kaydeder. Batıda UKRAYNA'da üERKESLER ile ilgili şehirler bulunması, bu onların İSKİT grubuna dahil bir boy olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. 

üERKESLER'in, güneye çekilmesi 12. ve 15. asırlarda olmuştur. 15. Asırda KAFKASYA'yı ziyaret eden Cenovalı yazar INTERIANO GIORGIO, "üERKESLER'in KARADENİZ'in doğu sahillerinden Don Nehri'ne kadar olan bölgede yaşamakta olduklarını ve İSKİTLER (yazara göre "yani TATARLAR" ile) komşu olduklarını" belirtmektedir. (Della Vita dei Zyhi, Venise, 1563-1574) Yazarın İSKİT ve TATAR kelimeleriyle kastettiği elbetteki bölgede 19. Asra kadar hakim unsur olan diğer TüRK boylarıdır. 

17. Asrın ortalarında Kırım'dan girerek bölgeyi gezmiş olan EVLİYA üELEBİ ise, NOGAY TüRKLERİ'nin yaşadığı Kuban Irmağı'na kadar bölgeyi tasvir ettikten Sonra, "üERKEZİSTAN'ın; güneyinde ABAZA vilayetleri olmak üzere, ELBRUZ Dağları ile Kuban Irmağı arasında, KARADENİZ sahillerinden üENGELİSTAN ve DAĞISTAN'a kadar uzandığını" belirtir. Tabii bununla bağımsız bir DEVLET'i değil; üERKES halkının yaşadığı bölgeyi kastetmektedir. (Seyyahatname 7, sf. 714,764, 772) 

KIRIM hanlarından 2. Feth Giray Han'ın divan katibi KEFELİ İBRAHİM EFENDİ BİN ALİ EFENDİ tarafından 1736'da yazılmış olan TEVARİH-İ TATAR HAN VE MOSKOV VE DEşT-İ KIPüAK üLKELERİNDENDİR (Bazarcık, 1933) adlı eserde, "üERKES kavmi bir kabile olup muhtelif adlar ile malum olmakla birlikte, umumiyetle üERKES ve ABAZA diye tanınırlar. CUCİ HAN'ın (CENGİZ HAN'ın oğlu) istilasından önce göçebe olduklarından daha geniş bir sahaya yayılmışlardı. MOĞOLLAR tarafından KAFKAS dağları eteklerine sıkıştırıldıktan sonra, hudutları (yaşadıkları alan) TUN Suyu'nun başından EJDERHAN (ASTIRHAN devleti) taraflarında bazı dağlar TEREK Kalesi ve BATAK-I KEBİR'in yarısı ile sınırlı kaldı" der. 

üERKESLER'in nüfusu, 1864'de Rus mağlubiyetinden önce 1.000.000 kadar tahmin edilmektedir. (şemseddin Sami, Kamus-ül ülam) Rus kaynakları 700.000 sayısını vermektedir. üerkes kaynakları ise, 3.000.000 olduğunu öne sürer. Aradaki fark, büyük ihtimalle Ruslar'ın ABAZA ve KABARTAY halkını ayrı tutup sadece üERKES sayısını vermelerinden, üerkes kaynaklarının ise hepsini toplu olarak göstermelerinden çıkmaktadır. 

Yine üerkes kaynaklarına göre 1860'larda TüRKİYE'ye göç etmek için yola çıkanların sayısı 1.500.000'dur. şemseddin Sami o dönemde TüRKİYE'ye gelenlerin sayısını 200.000 olarak belirtir. 

Rus kayıtlarına göre 1926 yılında KUZEY KAFKASYA'da 219.338 üERKES (ADİGE dahil), 139.925 KABARTAY, 174.125 ABAZA vardır. Bölgede ayrıca KARAüAY, BALKAR, NOGAY, KUMUK, TüRKMEN, ASET, İNGUş, üEüEN, DAĞISTANLI boyları yaşamaktadır. 

EVLİYA üELEBİ'ye (1650'ler) göre, üERKES kabileleri şunlardır: 

şEFüKE, KABARTAY, ABAZA, BOZUDUK, MAMşUH, BESNİ, KATUHAY, MAMALUK, BİRTAü. 

SOĞUCUK VALİSİ FERAH ALİ PAşA'nın katibi MEHMED HAşİM EFENDİ'ye göre (1770'ler) ise, şu kabileler vardır: 

ABAZA, ABAZEH NAGUTAY, NATUHAü, şABşIĞ, KEMüRGüY, BJADUH, BATRA, üİGET, UBIH, BESLENEY, SEBİLDE, KABARTAY . (Cevdet Paşa Tarihi 3, sf. 147) 

1870'lerde Rus hükümeti memurlarından LULİER mevcut üERKES kabilelerini sıralar, ancak ABAZALAR'ı bu gruba dahil etmez: 

ABADZEH, şABSUĞ, NATAKAü, KABATAY, BESLENEY, MOHOş, KEMGUY, HATUKAY, BJEDUH, ZAN, üüBEİN, HEGAİK, HETUK (Adalı). 

CEVDET PAşA, "üERKESLER arasında 3 sınıf bulunduğunu, bunların PşE (Bey) üZDEN (asilzade) ve TOKAV (avam, halk) olduğunu" anlatır. "Fakat ABAZA ve ABAZEH halklarında BEY sınıfı yoktur. Ecdadı sipahilerden gelen üZDEN grubu BEY statüsündedir, " diye ekler. 

A. DIRR, sınıf taksimatını şöyle yapar: PüE (Bey), UORK (asilzade), TLOKOT (halk), PüETL (köle). 

üERKESLER'in İSLAMİYET'i kabul etmelerinden sonra bu feodal ilişkiler zayıflamışsa da, tamamen ortadan kalkmamıştır. 

Aile teşkilatında da bu sınıflaşma göz önünde tutulur, herkes kendi dengiyle evlenirdi. Kabileler arasında da bu adet sürerdi. Mesela bir ADİGE üZDENİ ancak bir KABARTAY BEYİ'nin kızını alamaz, ancak bir KABARTAY üZDENİ kızıyla evlenebilirdi. üok katı ahlaki kurallar uygulanır. Evlenmede kız kaçırma adeti vardı. Yeni evliler ilk çocuk dünyaya gelene kadar birbirleriyle alenen görüşemezlerdi. Kızlar yalnız zifaf gecesi kocasının açabileceği bir iffet kemeri taşırlardı. üocukları kendi ailesinde değil de, yabancı ailelerde yetiştirirlerdi. Buna ATALIK müessesi denir Bu adet üERKES kabilelerinin birbirine bağlanmasını kolaylaştırmıştır. üERKES evleri genelde tek göz olurdu. Ancak her evin yanında bir "KONAK odası" bulunurdu ki, orada misafirler ağırlanırdı. üERKESLER'de KAN DAVASI gütmek te yaygındı. 

Bu adetlerin ancak bir kısmı günümüz üERKESLER'ine yansımıştır. 

şimdi burada durup bir açıklama yapmak isteriz. üERKESLER'in TüRKLER ile hiç alakası olmadığını, kültür ve adetlerinin farklı olduğunu söyliyenler, en azından "kız kaçırma" adetinin, namus kavramının aynı olduğunu kabul etmek durumundadırlar. Ayrıca KONAK kelimesi bizim KONUK diye kullandığımız kelimedir ki, KIRGIZ ve KAZAK TüRKLERİ de KONAK der. 

DİL konusuna gelince, üERKESLER'in dili üzerine 17. Asırdan beri yapılmış çalışmalar vardır. Bunların en önemlilerinden biri olan LOPANTİNSKİ, ADİGE dilini üç lehçeye ayırır: 1) KİAH (Aşağı Adige, LULİER bunu "genel üERKESüE" sayar), 2) BESLENEY (Orta Adige), 3) KABARTAY (Yukarı Adige). 

şimdiki durumda KABARTAY lehçesini KABARTAY ile BESLENEY kabileleri konuşur. KİAH ise, üEMKUY, BJEDUH, şABSUĞ, ABADZEH, TEMİRGUY kabileleri konuşur. 

üERKESüE, daha yaygın kullanılan ifade ile ADİGECE, büyük ölçüde ARAPüA'nın (yani SAMİ bir dilin) etkisi altındadır. Ayrıca KIRIM TüRKüESİ, OSMANLICA, NOGAYCA, BALKARCA, KARAüAYCA'nın (yani URAL-ALTAY dillerinin) da önemli etkisi vardır. Bilhassa son 150 yılda RUSüA'nın (yani HİNT-AVRUPAİ bir dilin) etkisi altına da girmiştir. 

ADİGECE'nin grameri bilinen hiç bir gruba uymaz. Yani ne HİNT-AVRUPAİ, ne SAMİ, ne de URAL-ALTAY dillerinin gramerine benzemez. Tıpkı Kürtçe ağızlar gibi!.. Açıkça söylemek gerekirse, her ikisinin de tutarlı bir grameri yoktur, çünkü hem ADİGECE, hem Kürtçe kabul edilen ağızlar "toplama-derleme" dildir. 

üERKESüE veya ADİGECE bir yazı sistemi de yoktur. İslamiyet'i kabul etmelerine rağmen Arap harflerinin 19. yüzyıla kadar kullanıldığı da malÃ»m değildir. 1841'de aslen üerkes olan şORA BEKMURZİN-NOGMOV, Kril harfleri ile bir üerkes alfabesi hazırlayıp Rusya İlimler Akademisi'ne vermiş ise de; Akademi üyesi şEGREN, " bu alfabenin Arap harfleri olmasının daha uygun olacağı" görüşüyle projeyi uygulamadan iade etmiştir. üMER BERSEY adında başka bir üERKES, yılında Kril alfabesiyle başka bir alfabe düzenleyip yayınlamıştır... 1904'de Dr. MAHMUD PEüEHALLUK, bu sefer Latin harfleri ile bir alfabe neşretti. 1910'da İstanbul'da ve Mısır'da Arap harfleri ile birer alfabe yayınlandı. (Kafkasya Dağlıları Mecmuası, Paris, 1939) 1925'de Latin harfleri ile 1939'da Kril harfleri ile birer alfabe yayınlandı. 

Alfabe olmadan yazı olmaz, yazı olmadan da edebiyat olmaz. Yazısı ve edebiyatı olmayan da DİL olamaz!.. Dünyada 5000 kadar ağız vardır ama, bunlardan 200 kadarı DİL sayılmaktadır. üERKESüE'nin veya ADİGECE'nin dil sayılacak hale gelmesi, SOVYETLER'in TüRK boylarını birbirinden koparıp her birini ayrı bir millet gösteme politikası sonucu ancak 1940'lardan sonradır. 

Yazısı olmasa da üERKESLER'in sözlü bir kültürü, dilden dile, ağızdan ağıza, nesilden nesile dolaşan destanları, şarkıları, türküleri vardır. Folkloru, bütün TüRK boyları gibi, çok zengindir. Kuzey KAFKASYA'da yaşamış olduğu öne sürülen ve NART adı verilen mitolojik kahramanların menkıbeleri, bütün KAFKASYA dağlılarının malı olmasına rağmen, bilhassa ASETLER ve KABARTAYLAR'da yaygındır ve bozulmadan muhafaza edilmiştir. Diğer üERKES kabilelerinde ise, daha sonraki tarihi olayların etkisiyle bu efsaneler değişikliğe uğramıştır. 

Ancak unutmamak gerekir ki, bu efsaneler BALKAR ve KARAüAY TüRKLERİ'nde de TüRKüE olarak yaşar. Bu yüzden tümü unutulmuş büyük bir KAFKAS destanının parçaları olduğu ve İRAN-TURAN savaşlarından kaynaklandığı söylenmektedir. (Kabardinsky Folklor, sf. 5) 

İş burada da kalmazğ G.N.POTANİN, daha da ileri giderek, KAFKAS halklarındaki bütün destanların kaynağını ALTAYLAR'a götürmüş, şahıslar ve motifler bakımından bunların tamamen TURANü (TüRK) olduğunu belirtmiştir!.. (Vostoçnie Motivt v Srednovekovom Evrop. Epose, Moskova, 1899) 

ürnek mi istersiniz? üERKESLER'in NART menkıbelerinin kahramanı çoban SOS'un oğlu SOSRUKO'dur... Bu kişinin doğumu, DEDE KORKUT hikayelerindeki TEPEGüZ'ün doğuşuna tıpatıp benzer. üelik vücudu, onun vücuduyla aynı özellikleri taşır. Bir tek fark SOSRUKO, tek gözlü değildir, ama efsanede İNAL adında tek gözlü biri vardırğ üte yandan TEPEGüZ ancak dizinden vurulursa öldürülebilir. SOSRUKO da öyle!.. SOSRUKO'nun İNİJ ile mücadelesi, yine DEDE KORKUT'un bir hikayesinde BASAT ile TEPEGüZ'ün çarpışmasının bütün motiflerini taşır! 

Aslında bu motifler, Grek mitolojine de AMAZONLAR ve PELASKLAR vasıtasıyla yansımıştır. ULYSES meşhur deniz yolculuğunda TEPEGüZ'le karşılaşır ve onu yener!.. GREKLER'in PELASKLAR karşısında kapıldıkları kompleks, onlarda bu karakteri kötü gösterme, ve onu yenme şeklinde tepki vermiştir. üte yandan TRUVA savaşında AşİL, ancak topuğundan vurulursa öldürülebilir. 

Hemen hatırlatalım ki, FİRDEVSü' nin şEHNüME'si, aslında TüRKLER'i anlatır!.. İRAN kahramanı ZALOĞLU RüSTEM'in başarıları da, İRAN'ı TüRK hakimiyetinden kurtarmaya yetmez. PERSLER hariç, İRAN hep TüRKLER tarafından idare edilir!.. (2) 

Bir diğer üerkes destanı da şöyledir: 

NART kahramanı NASREN JAKE, halkından çalınan ATEş'i geri getirmek isterken devler tarafından yakalanır, ELBRUZ tepesinde zincire vurulur. Bir kartal her gün gelip NASREN JAKE'nin ciğerini yer!..Sonunda bir başka NART kahramanı PETEREZ, kartalı okla vurur ve NASREN JAKE'yi kurtarır. NARTLAR da tekrar ateşe kavuşur!.. 

Bu efsane de GREK mitolojisindeki PROMETEUS hikayesini andırmaktadır. Kökeninin ORTA ASYA'dan bütün dünyaya yayılan ATEş KüLTü olduğu açıktır. (3) 

-------------- 

(1) Bu yazı İSLAM ANSİKLOPEDİSİ'ndeki üERKESLER maddesinden yararlanarak hazırlanmıştır. ( 3. Cilt, sf. 377-386, M.E.B., İstanbul, 1977) 

(2) Bakınız: DüNYA MEDENİYETİNDE TüRKLERİN PAYI bölümü 

(3) Bakınız: BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ bölümü 

email: [email protected]

----------

